# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Tag 1 A 112 / B 85 - Calcium

## franziska_k

Man sieht in der Grafik ja nur, dass der Geftonus bzw. die relative Kraftentwicklung nach Gabe der Testsubstanz steigt. Bei viamedici steht folgendes:
"Eine erhhte Ca2+-Konzentration in den vaskulren Endothelzellen fhrt durch die Aktivitt der Cyclooxygenasen COX-1 und COX-2 zur Synthese der Prostaglandine PGE1, PGE2 und PGI2 (Prostacyclin), die eine starke Vasodilatation bewirken, oder auch zur Synthese von PGF2α oder auch Thromboxan A2 (TXA2), die eine starke Vasokonstriktion bewirken." Sowohl C als auch E knnten doch also auch richtig sein (die Medilearn-Dozenten meinen, dass A richtig ist), oder habe ich einen Denkfehler? Wrde es gern vorher einmal kurz mit euch abklren, bevor ich es einreiche.

----------


## Klara Sophie

Ich hatte da auch E wegen viamedici, mir erscheint deine Denkweise logisch, kannst es ja probieren 😊

----------


## flx189

Ich hatte auch dieselbe berlegung!

----------


## franziska_k

Ok habs mal eingereicht.

----------

